# Panorama with iPhone.



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 5, 2017)

Snow is back. I step out this morning to 5 inches of snow. I decided to try a iPhone panorama, using my iphone 6, adobe lightroom cc, and Adobe classic cc.

I stood one the porch and took 6 shots while panning the camera hand held. Then, I slowly synched them to the Adobe CC cloud. However, getting them to synch with Adobe Calssic CC was not working, I had some images synch but not my new ones.

So, I gave up on that idea and copied them directly from the iPhone to my computer.

Then I used the panorama tool in Adobe classic cc with the boundary warp function to avoid excessive cropping. It turned out well for a casual set of handheld shots. It looks a lot like a super wide lens was used, the left and right edges of the roof are 20 ft apart and were 180 degrees apart from where I was standing.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2017)

Not sure which iPhone you have, but mine has a pano mode where you just move the phone and it creates the pano automatically. I'll post up an example later.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 6, 2017)

Yes the iPhone 6 that Mt Spokane has does have the feature.

Here is one from my iPhone 6 a couple of days ago. Hurricane relief project I am working on in the Caribbean.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2017)

While the iphone 6 has the feature, I prefer the Lightroom panorama.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2017)

Here are two panos, the first one is 10 shots with the 1D X and 24-70mm f/2.8L II @ 24mm, stitched in PS.






The one below is the iPhone's pano mode from earlier in the evening.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2017)

I'd sure hope that a top of the line DSLR would do better. It was wet slushy snow, and I did not want to wade thru it early in the morning to get my 5D MK IV or SL2. I did go out later, and used my tractor to scrape off snow in the driveway. The ground was not frozen, so I gave up and just did the concrete pads. This morning, we have another 4 inches, so I may skim some off the driveway. The snow will likely melt if I leave it alone. Normally, we get hard frozen ground before getting significant snow. I just checked the forecast, after today it will be drier and in the mid 40's, so it will melt.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 6, 2017)

Aaaargh ! I can't believe that we have gravitated down to panoramics shot on 'phones !

Here's one from me, iPhone 6 pano.

When I read how people wax so lyrical about the iPhone images it makes me think that no one prints pictures anymore. True the images are very good on the phone or computer screen but if I print them at anything like the full Mp potential their weakness shows.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 6, 2017)

I usually shoot vertically and stitch in post, but sometimes the iPhone pano works reeeeeeally well.

This is a 6+ from Haleakala NP on Maui. 

- A


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 6, 2017)

This pano was just for scouting my shooting location at Mono Lake's Tufas. iPhone 7+



Tufas panorama Mono Lake iPhone 7 1112 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## stevelee (Nov 6, 2017)

As one can see from examples in this thread, sometimes the iPhone panorama feature produces some good results. Sometimes I need to open them in Photoshop and straighten out distortions and crop to get the effect I wanted.

If I am somewhere without a camera (but of course with the phone, as always), I will try the phone's panorama and take a series of shots to stitch together as well. Then later, I can choose between them. There have been a few occasions where I did the phone pano even when I had a camera along, and then I'd use the camera to take the individual frames for the alternate version. Sometimes the iPhone version has less distortion than the stitched versions. I've not perceived any consistent pattern.


----------

